# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval door niet of nauwelijks werkende schildklier

## nellekemh

Mijn haar is erg uitgevallen en dat komt door een niet of nauwelijks werkende schildklier. :Frown: 
Heeft iemand dit ook, en zo ja is het dan zo dat na een poos bij het gebruik van THYRAX je haar weer gaat groeien? :Smile: 
Ik gebruik het nu een jaar, en zie nog steeds geen haargroei. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hartelijke groetjes van Nelleke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Nellekemh

Of thyrax gaat zorgen voor teruggroei van het haar kan ik niet met zekerheid zeggen, er wordt beweerd van niet. Ben dus ook bang dat Thyrax er niet voor gaat zorgen dat je haar terug groeit. Misschien zou je het eens kunnen gaan vragen bij de arts bij wie jij onder behandeling staat?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Heeft een dermatoloog geen oplossing voor je?
Sterkte !!

----------


## nellekemh

Hallo allemaal, 
Even een update over mijn haaruitval 
Het heeft lang geduurd, maar er is intussen zoveel gebeurd in de privésfeer met ziekenhuis in- en uit met naaste familieleden en mezelf dat m'n haar op het tweede plan kwam. (niet dat het minder belangrijk voor me is, maar soms moeten andere dingen voor gaan)
Ik heb inmiddels diverse middelen geprobeerd (Priorin, vit.B, speciale shampoo) en niets hielp echt. Ben ook nog bij een goede kapper geweest die me aan een haarstukje heeft geholpen, maar dat is toch ook niet alles. Omdat mijn haar zo dun is krijg ik het toch niet zo goed vast met de klemmetjes. Voel me er niet echt veilig mee.
Ben ook bij een dermatoloog geweest en die schreef MINOXIDIL OPL 5% ALC LNA voor (dat wordt niet vergoed door de verzekering en kost iets boven de 80 euro voor 100ml) 
Dat heb ik gekocht en gebruikt maar het is bijna op en ik zie (nog) géén resultaat, maar de arts had me wel verteld dat ik moest volhouden, omdat je niet gelijk resultaat zou zien. Nu dat het bijna op is en ik de volgende 100 ml moet bestellen en natuurlijk weer ruim 80 euro moet betalen denk ik toch: "Zal ik wel, of zal ik niet."  :Confused:  Het is toch een hoop geld en misschien heeft iemand er hier op het forum ervaring mee en kan mij er iets meer over vertellen. Hoop het. :Smile: 
Bij voorbaat mijn vriendelijke dank.
Hartelijke groetjes van Nelleke

----------


## christel1

Heb nog niet zo lang geleden een uitzending gezien op Vitaya of op Vitaliteit over producten die je haargroei echt bevorderden en de haarwortels terug in stand actief zetten maar ik ben nu aan het uitgoogelen welke producten dit waren, ze waren getest bij 2 mannen en bij alle 2 hadden ze resultaat opgeleverd maar sla me dood, ik weet niet meer welke 2 producten het waren... had ik het vroeger gelezen had ik het misschien nog geweten maar ik zal mijn opzoekwerk verder zetten hoor en laat je iets weten...

----------


## nellekemh

Hallo Christel,
Vriendelijk bedankt voor de snelle respons.
Ben benieuwd welke producten het waren.
Zal zelf óók verder snuffelen op de computer en als ik iets vind laat ik het weten.
Nogmaals, lief van je dat je hebt gereageerd, hartelijke groetjes van Nelleke

----------

